

Runit For Ruby And Everything Else - bougyman
http://rubyists.github.com/2011/05/02/runit-for-ruby-and-everything-else.html

======
pyre
Maybe the capitalization should be 'RunIt?' Talking about 'Runit' and Ruby
makes me think that it's a unit testing framework...

~~~
amyesheplear1
it shouldn't be capitalized at all, i think 'runit' is proper.

------
sanityinc
runit's a wonderful tool. Those interested in using it with ruby might want to
take a look at the bunch of configurable runit services I use to reliably run
several busy Rails sites: <https://github.com/purcell/rails-runit>

I also wrote an introduction to runit's process supervision scheme here:
[http://www.sanityinc.com/articles/init-scripts-considered-
ha...](http://www.sanityinc.com/articles/init-scripts-considered-harmful)

~~~
bougyman
Thanks for those links, it's good to see others using runit, I'm afraid
because if its lack of popularity it's been overlooked as a sysv replacement
in favor of systemd, upstart, and others. Runit's maturity should be a big
edge, when thinking about a replacement PID 1.

~~~
evangineer
Yes, it's a shame that the benchmarks didn't include Upstart, but of course
that would be tricky to do on the Arch Linux distro they're using.

~~~
bougyman
Problem is the only upstart distribution we tried (with the runit-run package
in ubuntu) rendered the system unbootable. This seems to be the case with
everything past Karmic.

~~~
amyesheplear1
have you filed this issue with the runit-run maintainer?

------
kodeninja
Cool name! Read it like run-it, and it just re-inforces the fact:D...

